# Solved: Uninstall divx web player



## angelhope (Dec 15, 2009)

I installed divx web player with other divx components which come together just to watch movies online. The web player worked fine the first time but after that it wasn't able to buffer. Buffering always stuck at zero.

I thought to uninstall it from the control panel  add or remove programs - divx setup. I was able to uninstall the other divx programs but not the web player. Even this program doesn't have uninstall option with it from its location in the start menu, nor in its file in program files.

Could anyone help me to uninstall this problematic web player?


----------



## Mohhand (Dec 19, 2010)

RevoUninstaller Pro!


----------



## angelhope (Dec 15, 2009)

Mohhand said:


> RevoUninstaller Pro!


thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Mohhand (Dec 19, 2010)

Your welcome!


----------

